# إضافات محسنة إلى الصابون السائل



## AHMEDZAIN (3 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

من الإضافات المحسنة للصابون السائل سلفات المغنسيوم حيث ان لها دور مهم في عملية إزالة عسر الماء ولكن يجب الإنتباه الى انه يجب إعادة ضبط درجة الحموضة بعد إضافتها لأن تأثيرها يزيد الحامضية وبالتالي ضبط الصابون ككل. النقطة الأخرى هي أنها تعكر الصابون عند زيادتها وبالتالي يجب الإنتباه الى عدم زيادتها عن 2جم لكل كيلو.
الأمر الذي يجعل الذهن يذهب للتفكير في ماذا لوتعكر الصابون سواء بهذا السبب أو بسبب آخر هل هناك من حل ؟ والإجابة نعم يمكننا إزالة عكارة الصابون وذلك بإضاقة القليل من اليوريا حتى تزول العكارة والطريقة الأخرى هي بالتغطية عليها بزيادة اللون قليلاً وهذه الطريقة تصلح مع اللون الأخضر فقط.


----------



## 83moris (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااا


----------

